# Livery in Nairn area



## Rhona (9 May 2021)

Moving to the area end June and looking for full livery on quiet yard for 15.2hh welll-behaved Connie gelding. Needs all year round turnout, preferably with 1 or 2 others please. Happy to consider private yards as well as commercial. Thank you.


----------



## neddy man (9 May 2021)

Have a look on www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Amymay (9 May 2021)

Sorry, read that as livery in Narnia 🤣


----------



## Rhona (9 May 2021)

Nice idea! I did check the websites but nothing came up. Hoping for some local recommendations.


----------



## suebou (9 May 2021)

Ellands livery, Brodie. Well recommendEd!


----------



## neddy man (9 May 2021)

Crikey yards are a bit rare in your neck of the woods, you are only 18 miles from Inverness and I still couldn't find anything within 30 miles of Inverness looks like it's time to buy yourself some land and open a yard. Happy hunting good luck in your search.(Ellands looks good for your requirements).


----------



## suebou (9 May 2021)

Happy horse, just on inverness side of Nairn and the huge livery opposite whose name escapes me at the minute. Logie farm a bit further out.....Diane’s place at hardmuir opposite the fruit farm......there’s a few!


----------



## Rhona (10 May 2021)

Thank you all for your responses - Ellands looks promising so will check them out.


----------



## Chappie (10 May 2021)

Hi I'm not personally able to recommend anywhere but I go to this area regularly (or used to, before covid...) as I have family there - maybe worth giving Seaforth Saddlers in Inverness a phone as they might know of places, they have a noticeboard in store which was always worth a look, also Ferrari Feeds (and tackshop) in Forres might be worth phoning?

Good luck with your move - Nairn beach is lovely! It's a nice climate there and I always see a fair few horses grazing when I'm travelling through so hopefully you'll get something to suit.


----------



## Rhona (10 May 2021)

Yes, it’s beautiful! Feel very lucky to be going there. Thanks for your comments, will give them a try. Horse has been at him one with me for last 10 years so really want to find a yard that will suit him well. Will be quite a change for both of us!


----------



## maddielove (12 May 2021)

I'm not quite as far north as Nairn but if you're on facebook the Highland Horse Chat and Trading group often has livery yards advertised up that way which might be worth a look.


----------



## PaulineW (9 June 2021)

Pool town is nice. That’s just on the left about two miles past the airport if you are leaving Inverness. Opposite it is Tower livery. Definitely post on Facebook as suggested, as there are several yards in the Inverness area. It just depends on what you need and how far you will travel.Personally I’d avoid the one near Culloden battlefield, but some folk like it and get on fine with the owner.


----------



## PaulineW (9 June 2021)

Chappie said:



			Hi I'm not personally able to recommend anywhere but I go to this area regularly (or used to, before covid...) as I have family there - maybe worth giving Seaforth Saddlers in Inverness a phone as they might know of places, they have a noticeboard in store which was always worth a look,
		
Click to expand...

Seaworth saddlers shut down a while back, after it was sold. Sad loss to the area.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 June 2021)

PaulineW said:



			Seaworth saddlers shut down a while back, after it was sold. Sad loss to the area.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, did they not make it work?  I didn't realise.  They seemed like really nice people too.  It was a bit of treck for us anyway but the one up here closed too so we did go down once, not long after it changed hands.

I guess the only one is HIS now?


----------



## PaulineW (9 June 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oh no, did they not make it work?  I didn't realise.  They seemed like really nice people too.  It was a bit of treck for us anyway but the one up here closed too so we did go down once, not long after it changed hands.

I guess the only one is HIS now?
		
Click to expand...

The new owners changed the name, moved suddenly then closed. I think some people had rugs in for washing and were wondering if they’d get them back. Small horse section in Harbro, plus HIS which is ok. Otherwise it’s Animal Health in Dingwall or a place in Muir of Ord.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 June 2021)

PaulineW said:



			The new owners changed the name, moved suddenly then closed. I think some people had rugs in for washing and were wondering if they’d get them back. Small horse section in Harbro, plus HIS which is ok. Otherwise it’s Animal Health in Dingwall or a place in Muir of Ord.
		
Click to expand...

😱 That's really bad. They seemed like they knew what they were about.  Obviously not!


----------



## Chappie (10 June 2021)

PaulineW said:



			Seaworth saddlers shut down a while back, after it was sold. Sad loss to the area.
		
Click to expand...

Ah no! Really sorry to hear this


----------



## Wildest Dreams (10 March 2022)

Rhona said:



			Moving to the area end June and looking for full livery on quiet yard for 15.2hh welll-behaved Connie gelding. Needs all year round turnout, preferably with 1 or 2 others please. Happy to consider private yards as well as commercial. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

A bit late to the party but did you find somewhere suitable? I’m looking for grazing for my 2 temporarily from early April in the Nairn area.


----------

